# Breckenridge



## slateland (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a 29 F BHS and love it. I would love to go to Breckenridge and stay at Tiger Run Resort in the winter. They have full hook-ups in the winter. It gets down to 0 degrees at night and up to 25 during the day.

Is it just to risky to run water while I am there? Two different sales people told me two different things. One told me to put down 1 gallon of warm water mixed with 3 cups of rock salt in each holding tank. Then I could use the water system as long as I keep the heat on. The other sales person said it would just be fine to keep the heat on and run it.

Should I use the fresh water storage tank or should I use the direct water line or don't use it at all.

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Much of what I have read indicates you are safest using your fresh water source. If you use an outside hose, be sure to unhook it at night or in the day, too, if it is below freezing. I have also heard suggestions to dump antifreeze in your holding tanks down to where the valves are since they are most susceptible to freezing. I too would like to try this unit in some cold weather, I will be curious to know how it works for you.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

slate,

I'll be in Breck March 13-20. Skiing, NOT camping. I was there two years ago when twelve feet of snow over three days stuck us in the lodge! And Loveland pass would have been impassable with my Outback!

But if your gonna be there let me know. I'd love to stop by the CG and say hello.

David


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome! I assume you are talking about Colorado. Never camped there, but I have skied the Mountain there! FUN!

I never heard the rock salt thing. Definately use antifreeze in the holding tanks, and keep the heat on. I wouldn't use the water system myself, as I just wouldn't risk it. I'd bring my own water jugs, and use sparingly. That's just me.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I think I read that rock salt lowers the freezing temperature of normal water.

It also rusts the heck out of almost anything made of metal that it touches. And it kills grass really good. And helps to make some great home-made hand crank ice-cream!

Are there any metal parts inside the holding tank susceptible to rust? I would think the float assembly are probably just steel, maybe galvanized, probably not stainless.

I think I would just stick with using anti-freeze and skip the rock salt.


----------



## slateland (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for the advise. I haven't decided what we should do. This is our first trailer and we don't want to ruin it either.

The resort is great. The skiing is great as well. We only live about 2 hours from Breckenridge and could easily drive but we wanted to enjoy staying at the resort as well.

Bruce


----------



## rmcculloch (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi, I have had the 21RS for 4 months now and have camped in the snow twice now. This is what I did. I filled up the fresh water tank during the day and disconnected the hose and drained it of all the water. I always made sure that the thermostat was set to around 68 all the time in order to keep the tanks heated. The only problem I had was with the sewer hose, I had to change some of the fittings and it was so cold that the hose wasn't flexible at all. I turned the heater on and used the heater exhaust to heat up the hose and make it more flexible. Other than that, no problems, we were always nice and toasty at night and everything worked great, just make sure that your propane tanks are full, you will use them quickly. Our campers work great in the snow, oh yeah make sure that you have a CO detector because it's possible for snow to cover the vents of some of your appliances.


----------

